# colocación de las comas



## Iet

Cual es la forma correcta? Con o sin coma?

El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti estara un mes de baja.

El jugador del Real Madrid Guti estara un mes de baja.

El jugador del Real Madrid Guti, estara un mes de baja.

Gracias.


----------



## Ynez

Iet said:


> Cual es la forma correcta? Con o sin coma?
> 
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid Guti estará un mes de baja.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias.



Voto por esa.


Si hubiera sido:

*Un* jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará....

entonces entre comas.


----------



## Aviador

Yo creo que es mejor: "_El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará un mes de baja_".

Saludos.

Ynez, creo que nos cruzamos. Viendo tu mensaje, se me ocurre que es mejor reordenar la oración. Propongo: "_Guti, jugador del Real Madrid, estará un mes de baja_".

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

> Cual es la forma correcta? Con o sin coma?
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti estara un mes de baja.
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid Guti estara un mes de baja.
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid Guti, estara un mes de baja.
> 
> Gracias.


Como en un examen con alternativas: Ninguna de las anteriores.
Un voto para la opción de Aviador.
Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Pero entonces, quien no entienda de qué va la cosa, pensaría que Guti es el único jugador del tal Real Madrid. A lo mejor piensan que es un tenista o un corredor de Fórmula 1.


----------



## Ynez

Aviador said:


> Ynez, creo que nos cruzamos. Viendo tu mensaje, se me ocurre que es mejor reordenar la oración. Propongo: "_Guti, jugador del Real Madrid, estará un mes de baja_".
> 
> Saludos.




Yo me volví a cruzar y contesté sin leer esto. Esta versión tuya me parece la mejor.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Iet said:


> Cual es la forma correcta? Con o sin coma?
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti estara un mes de baja.
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid Guti estara un mes de baja.
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrid Guti, estara un mes de baja.
> 
> Gracias.


 Hola:
opino igual que Aviador
Si tuviese que tomar una de esas tres opciones, pondría Guti entre comas....pero me parece mejor reordenarla.

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Pues yo, en contra de Ynez, voto por la solución de su primer post, porque responde a la pregunta inicial.


----------



## Jellby

Yo, como Ynez, voto por:

"El jugador del Real Madrid Guti estara un mes de baja."

No lo pondría entre comas, porque Guti no es el único jugador del Real Madrid, no es una aclaración opcional. A no ser que antes hubiera quedado claro que sólo estamos considerando a un jugador del Real Madrid (por ejemplo: en esta habitación hay un jugador de cada equipo de primera, el jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, ...). Otra cosa es que hubiera sido "un jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, ..." o "el campeón de Wimbledon, Nadal, ...".


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Las reglas para el uso de la coma las vas a encontrar acá. Ve el numeral 5.2.
Saludos
Polizón


----------



## Vampiro

Sin comas me suena a que se trata de un jugador de un club llamado "Real Madrid Guti"
Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No creo que se trate de reconducir la frase. *Iet *tiene un problema concreto y debemos atenernos a sus ejemplos.

Yo optaría por la tercera: *el jugador del Real Madrid Guti, estará un mes de baja.
*

A quien podríamos poner entre comas sería a Alonso:

*El corredor español de la escudería francesa, Fernando Alonso, últimamente no da una...  
*
... ya que es el único corredor español de la firma francesa.


----------



## Xtyan

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo optaría por la tercera: *el jugador del Real Madrid Guti, estará un mes de baja.*


Entre sujeto y verbo no se ve bien una coma. =)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también opino que Guti queda mejor entre comas.


----------



## Aviador

Víctor Pérez said:


> *el jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará un mes de baja.*



Xtian, como creo que la oración que citas es de mi autoría, voy en su defensa . El sujeto de la oración es "_el jugador del Real Madrid"__. Guti_ es sólo un elemento que añade informacion y precisión, pero es totalmente prescindible del punto de vista sintáctico_._ Por eso va entre comas.



> *coma2*.
> ...
> *1. *Usos lingüísticos
> *1.1. Para delimitar incisos. *Deben utilizarse dos comas, una delante del comienzo del inciso y otra al final. En este caso, la coma sí indica pausa y el inciso se lee en un tono más grave que el del resto del enunciado. La mayor parte de las veces puede alternar, en este uso, con la raya (→ raya) y con los paréntesis (→ paréntesis, 2a). Los incisos pueden ser:
> *1.1.1.* Aposiciones explicativas: _Cuando llegó Adrián, el marido de mi hermana, todo se aclaró._
> ...
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Como lo dice la RAE, igual podría ir entre rayas o paréntesis.

Saludos.


----------



## Xtyan

Vale, sólo que en la frase que te cité sólo hay una coma.
Por lo demás, creo que estamos de acuerdo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Aviador

Xtyan said:


> Vale, sólo que en la frase que te cité sólo hay una coma.
> Por lo demás, creo que estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Ay, no. Por impulsivo, pensé que era la oración que propuse en mi mensaje #3, modificada por Víctor. Me falló la memoria de corto plazo . Mal síntoma . Mis disculpas, Xtyan.
Sin embargo, la explicación vale igual, sólo que con los elementos (_el jugador del Real Madrid _y_ Guti) _en orden inverso.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Xtian, como creo que la oración que citas es de mi autoría, voy en su defensa . El sujeto de la oración es "_el jugador del Real Madrid"__. Guti_ es sólo un elemento que añade informacion y precisión, pero es totalmente prescindible del punto de vista sintáctico_._ Por eso va entre comas.



No estoy de acuerdo en que sea prescindible. Si decimos sólo "el jugador del Real Madrid" no tenemos por qué saber que se trata de Guti (a no ser que, como dije antes, esté claro por el contexto). "Jugador del Real Madrid" y "Guti" son dos elementos que se complementan, como nombre y adjetivo, realmente el imprescindible es "Guti", mientras que "jugador del Real Madrid" podría considerarse una aclaración:

Ayer vi al jugador del Real Madrid [¿A quién?]
Ayer vi a Guti 
Ayer vi a Guti, el jugador del Real Madrid 
Ayer vi a *un* jugador del Real Madrid: Guti


----------



## Ynez

Mirad, creo que he encontrado una explicación en el Manual de Estilo del País:



> — Aplicada a ciegas, la norma de encerrar entre comas un nombre propio, cuando lo que le precede en la oración es el cargo o condición de la persona nombrada, lleva al error. No es lo mismo escribir ‘el capitán José Fernández ha sido condecorado’ que ‘el capitán, José Fernández, ha sido condecorado’. Tal como está redactado el segundo de los ejemplos, José Fernández es el único capitán que existe.



http://estudiantes.elpais.es/libroestilo/apartado11_009.htm


Hablando con los términos apropiados y tal, en la oración original nos encontramos una APOSICIÓN ESPECIFICATIVA, y por eso no debe ir separada por comas. La que sí va separada por comas es la APOSICIÓN EXPLICATIVA, que son del tipo que propusierion Víctor:

_El corredor español de la escudería francesa, Fernando Alonso, últimamente no da una... _

y Aviador:

_Guti, jugador del Real Madrid, estará un mes de baja._


----------



## Vampiro

Ynez said:
			
		

> Hablando con los términos apropiados y tal, en la oración original nos encontramos una APOSICIÓN ESPECIFICATIVA, y por eso no debe ir separada por comas. La que sí va separada por comas es la APOSICIÓN EXPLICATIVA, que son del tipo que propusierion Víctor:
> 
> _El corredor español de la escudería francesa, Fernando Alonso, últimamente no da una... _
> 
> y Aviador:
> 
> _Guti, jugador del Real Madrid, estará un mes de baja._


_Por lo tanto, lo correcto es decir:_
_*“El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará un mes de baja.”*_
_Quizá porque para ustedes sea un nombre muy conocido no se les preste a confusión, pero para quien no lo conozca, y con la oración sin comas, pareciera que están hablando de un jugador de un equipo llamado “Real Madrid Guti”_
Y no veo por qué con las comas estemos convirtiendo a Guti en el único jugador del Real Madrid.
Insisto: un voto para la primera propuesta de Aviador.
Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

¿Y entonces Ynez, solamente estaría bien la primera oración dada por Iet?, ¿o es la segunda? Ya estoy confundido .
Al igual que Víctor, pienso que no debe reconducirse la oración sino dar la solución a la pregunta concreta.
Saludos 
Polizón


----------



## Ynez

Vampiro said:


> _Por lo tanto, lo correcto es decir:_
> _*“El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará un mes de baja.”*_
> _Quizá porque para ustedes sea un nombre muy conocido no se les preste a confusión, pero para quien no lo conozca, y con la oración sin comas, pareciera que están hablando de un jugador de un equipo llamado “Real Madrid Guti”_
> Y no veo por qué con las comas estemos convirtiendo a Guti en el único jugador del Real Madrid.
> Insisto: un voto para la primera propuesta de Aviador.
> Saludos.



Creo que no lo has entendido, Vampiro. 

El problema es que la frase es larga, eso sí es verdad. Pensemos en un ejemplo más corto.

Yo tengo dos abuelos: Manuel y Pedro.

Aposición especificativa: _Mi abuelo Manuel tiene 70 años._
No puedo decir _Mi abuelo, Manuel, tiene 70 años_ porque eso haría pensar que solo tengo UN abuelo, cuando realmente tengo DOS.

Esa sería la frase correcta en el caso de tener solo un abuelo, y entonces sería una aposición explicativa, es decir, explico que mi abuelo se llama Manuel.


----------



## Polizón

Vampiro said:


> _Por lo tanto, lo correcto es decir:_
> _*“El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará un mes de baja.”*_
> _Quizá porque para ustedes sea un nombre muy conocido no se les preste a confusión, pero para quien no lo conozca, y con la oración sin comas, pareciera que están hablando de un jugador de un equipo llamado “Real Madrid Guti”_
> Y no veo por qué con las comas estemos convirtiendo a Guti en el único jugador del Real Madrid.
> Insisto: un voto para la primera propuesta de Aviador.
> Saludos.


 
Creo que escribimos a la vez, Vampiro. Pero a mí también me parece que lo correcto es eso. La explicación de Aviador y la que acabas de hacer, me parecen las más acertadas. Eso sin desmerecer la opiniones de los demás, claro .
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## Ynez

Polizón, la correcta es:

_El jugador del Real Madrid Guti estará un mes de baja._


Creo que ya lo he explicado y fundamentado, ahora solo es cuestión de leer y pensar.


----------



## Vampiro

> Creo que no lo has entendido, Vampiro.


Lo entendí perfectamente.
Lo que me parece es que no fui lo suficientemente irónico.



> Yo tengo dos abuelos: Manuel y Pedro.
> 
> Aposición especificativa: _Mi abuelo Manuel tiene 70 años._
> No puedo decir _Mi abuelo, Manuel, tiene 70 años_ porque eso haría pensar que solo tengo UN abuelo, cuando realmente tengo DOS.


Una vez más, no veo por qué.
Lo que estás diciendo es que tu abuelo, el que se llama Manuel, tiene 70 años.
Y eso no implica por ningún motivo que tengas uno sólo.

Sigue válido mi voto para la primera opción de Aviador.
Saludos.
.


----------



## Ynez

Vampiro, ¿pero tú estás de acuerdo con esta cita del Manual del País o no?:



> — Aplicada a ciegas, la norma de encerrar entre comas un nombre propio, cuando lo que le precede en la oración es el cargo o condición de la persona nombrada, lleva al error. No es lo mismo escribir ‘el capitán José Fernández ha sido condecorado’ que ‘el capitán, José Fernández, ha sido condecorado’. Tal como está redactado el segundo de los ejemplos, José Fernández es el único capitán que existe.


----------



## Polizón

Agradezco la explicación Inez, pero sigo confundido .
No tengo mucho conocimiento en el tema por lo que en este hilo quiero aprender más que aportar, pero tu ejemplo no me quedó muy claro.  
Te explico mi lógica de neófito. 
Todo el mundo sabe que el Real Madrid es un equipo de fútbol (que levante la mano el que diga que no ); asimismo todo el mundo sabe que este deporte se juega con 11 jugadores (aunque cada equipo está conformado por 22 ó hasta más). Por lo que Guti tiene que ser uno de ellos.
En tu ejemplo, a secas, nadie tiene que suponer que tienes dos abuelos vivos (salvo que le des un contexto previo). Pero más allá de eso "Real Madrid" y "Guti" son dos nombres propios, mientras que "abuelo" y "Pedro" no. Por eso, la explicación de Aviador me parece que aclara más el tema, pues lo que se hace es introducir un elemento explicativo a la oración sin que -además- se esté violando una de las reglas del español en la que no se debe colocar una coma antes del verbo en uno oración. 
Saludos
Polizón (hoy más que nunca )


----------



## Ynez

Polizón, que sepas que comprendo tu argumento. Pero la pregunta original no era qué nos gusta más o cómo lo diríamos, sino "cuál es la forma correcta".



Ejemplos:

_Mi amigo de Perú Raúl me ha enviado una postal_ --> tengo más amigos en Perú. APOSICIÓN ESPECIFICATIVA

_Mi amigo de Perú, Raúl, me ha enviado una postal_--> solo tengo un amigo en Perú, y se llama Raúl. APOSICIÓN EXPLICATIVA


----------



## Vampiro

Ynez said:
			
		

> Vampiro, ¿pero tú estás de acuerdo con esta cita del Manual del País o no?:


En este caso no aplica, porque estás poniendo en la misma categoría “el capitán” que “el jugador del Real Madrid”.
Acá el cargo es el de jugador, el equipo por el que juega es el Real Madrid, y el nombre del jugador es Guti.
Si no pones ninguna coma queda una ensalada que cualquiera puede interpretar a su manera.
Distinto sería que dijeras: "El jugador Guti", a secas.



			
				Ynez said:
			
		

> Creo que ya lo he explicado y fundamentado, ahora solo es cuestión de leer y pensar.


Yo también lo he explicado y fundamentado.
Ahora que cada uno escriba como mejor le parezca.

A propósito, aprovecho de hacerles una consulta: ¿Con quién juega el Real Madrid Guti esta semana?
Saludos.
.


----------



## Ynez

Sigo batallando.... 

A mí tampoco me gusta ver todas esas palabras juntas así, pero podemos decir las frases en voz alta y fijarnos en si haríamos pausa o no. En realidad son frases que nosotros no decimos, pero aquí en la tele lo dirían sin pausa. Piensa en un equipo tuyo y un jugador de ese equipo.

Que sepas que ya me estoy quedando sin argumentos, Vampiro. ¿Te rindes o qué?


----------



## Jellby

Vampiro said:


> En este caso no aplica, porque estás poniendo en la misma categoría “el capitán” que “el jugador del Real Madrid”.
> Acá el cargo es el de jugador, el equipo por el que juega es el Real Madrid, y el nombre del jugador es Guti.
> Si no pones ninguna coma queda una ensalada que cualquiera puede interpretar a su manera.
> Distinto sería que dijeras: "El jugador Guti", a secas.



No creo que sea distinto. Gramaticalmente lo mismo da decir "el jugador del Real Madrid Guti" que "el futbolista Guti" o "el madridista Guti". ¿Dirías "el futbolista, Guti, ..."? ¿No crees que eso parece implicar que Guti el el único futbolista, o al menos el único en el contexto en que se dice la frase?

La única diferencia es que "jugador del Real Madrid" es algo más largo que "futbolista" (y compuesto).

Igualmente, si dijera: "El juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Fulanito de Tal, ..." parece que Fulanito de Tal es el único juez de la Audiencia Nacional, como si fuese un cargo unipersonal, cuando en la Audiencia Nacional hay varios jueces y Fulanito es uno de ellos. En este caso "Fulanito de Tal" no es una simple aclaración, es indispensable, porque con "el juez de la Audiencia Nacional" no sabemos de quién se está hablando.

Distinto sería si fuese: "El presidente del Gobierno, Menganito de Cual, ..." o, para volver al inicio: "El entrenador del Real Madrid, Bernd Schuster, ...". Aquí sí que los nombres son accesorios, con "el presidente del Gobierno" o "el entrenador del Real Madrid" es más que suficiente para decir lo que se quiere decir.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo dicho, que cada uno de acuerdo a su estilo lo use como mejor le parezca.
Para mi la frase sin comas es ambigüa, con comas un tanto entrecortada, pero eso me parece menos grave que la ambigüedad.
Yo hubiera dicho toda la frase de otra manera, pero no soy el autor de la misma.
Y ante la consulta, mi voto no se cambia: Guti, en este caso, debe ir entre comas.
Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Ynez said:


> Polizón, que sepas que comprendo tu argumento. Pero la pregunta original no era qué nos gusta más o cómo lo diríamos, sino "cuál es la forma correcta".
> 
> 
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> _Mi amigo de Perú Raúl me ha enviado una postal_ --> tengo más amigos en Perú. APOSICIÓN ESPECIFICATIVA
> 
> _Mi amigo de Perú, Raúl, me ha enviado una postal_--> solo tengo un amigo en Perú, y se llama Raúl. APOSICIÓN EXPLICATIVA


 
Entonces, lo que hace este tipo de aposiciones es prescindir de contexto, ¿verdad? 
Vaya, que no lo sabía. 
Eso sí, de árbitro en el partido que juegas con Vampiro, no quisiera estar .


----------



## Ynez

Polizón said:


> Eso sí, de árbitro en el partido que juegas con Vampiro, no quisiera estar .



Este tema que se ha tratado aquí es el más complejo que puede haber en cuanto al uso de las comas, nada más que tienes que ver ahí a Vampiro, el lío que tiene en la cabeza después de todas las explicaciones que le han dado...


----------



## Vampiro

¿Lío en la cabeza?

¿Y por un par de comas?

Nones.
Mis "líos en la cabeza" son por cosas bastante más serias; y el asunto de las comas para mi es claro como el cristal.
Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Aviador said:


> Yo creo que es mejor: "_El jugador del Real Madrid, Guti, estará un mes de baja_".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ynez, creo que nos cruzamos. Viendo tu mensaje, se me ocurre que es mejor reordenar la oración. Propongo: "_Guti, jugador del Real Madrid, estará un mes de baja_".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola,
Me parecen perfectas las dos propuestas de Aviador, creo que las comas son necesarias.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro.

Puedo decir:
Mi primo Juan se murió.
Mi primo, Juan, se murió.
Juan mi primo se murió.
Juan, mi primo, se murió.
Se murió Juan, mi primo.

Por lo menos por acá nadie daría por un hecho que Juan es mi único primo. Lo único que se puede dar como un hecho en todos los casos es que el pobre de Juan estiró la pata.

Lo mismo con el ejemplo de Guti y el de el juez. Se puede aplicar también con diputados.

El diputado, Juan, votó a favor.
El diputado Juan votó a favor.
Y las combinaciones como en el ejemplo anterior (obviamente votó a favor antes de morir).


----------



## mina7166

Iet,

Según la Real Academia de la Lengua Española y cualquiera de las gramáticas que ustedes puedan consultar, la palabra Guti, en esa oración debe ir entre comas. Es una aposición, cuya misión en esa frase no es otra que explicar/aclarar qué jugador del Real Madrid esstará un mes de baja.

Puedes consultar la gramática didáctica de la editorial Santillana (Ahora no recuerdo el autor. Estoy de vacaciones y no la tengo a mano.) o la de Alarcos. Te lo aclararán todo.


----------



## alexacohen

romarsan said:


> Me parecen perfectas las dos propuestas de Aviador, creo que las comas son necesarias.



A mi también.


----------



## wamcon

Aquí lo fundamental es saber si Guti es una aposición especificativa o explicativa.
Si es especificativa no ha de ir con comas.
Si es explicativa sí ha de ir entre comas.
Ynez lo explicó perfectamente.
A ver Vampiro y compañía, si yo digo:
                                    "El jugador del Real Madrid estará dos meses de baja"
¿Sabes de quien estoy hablando?
    Hombre, si el artículo está hablando de Guti pues sí. En este caso si quiero poner a Guti en la frase debería *ir entre comas* pues es *prescindible* y por tanto sería *explicativa*.
    Ahora bien, si te sueltan la frase de buenas a primeras no sabes a quien de los varios jugadores del Real Madrid se están refiriendo, en cuyo caso si ponemos a Guti se trata de una aposición *especificativa* por ser *imprescindible *para saber de quién se habla y por tanto *no habría coma* alguna en la frase.

*En este caso concreto* como me presentan la frase sin nungún contexto yo necesito saber de quien se trata y por tanto estaría de acuerdo con la respuesta de Ynez y compañía y diría que es especificativa sin comas. 
*Pero para responder a Iet*, solo él sabe de donde sacó la frase y el contexto; y por tanto con la explicación dada espero que sepa si es explicativa o especificativa; al margen que a uno u otro le suene mejor o peor o no sepan que exista un equipo llamado Real Madrid y no Real Madrid Guti. 

*Sobre las ambigüedades que alegaba Vampiro*. Si es explicativa está claro que se rompe la ambigüedad con las DOS comas, pero si es especificativa por que se ignora por el contexto de quién se habla, la única duda es si el jugador se llama Madrid Guti o Guti, pero aun así la coma no se pone para romper la ambigüedad. ¿Quién dijo que no pueda haberlas?
Ejemplo: ¿No hueles tú mal? ---> puede significar tanto *"¿No percibes mal olor?"* como *"¿No desprendes mal olor?"*


----------



## alexacohen

Visto cómo va el hilo, no vamos a ponernos de acuerdo.

Así que, y desde mi particular punto de vista, Guti - como cualquier otro jugador de fútbol - es absolutamente prescindible. 

Y también según mi particular punto de vista sería una frase explicativa, ya que si no me explican quién es Guti no tengo ni la menor idea de quién es.


----------



## Jellby

Otro ejemplo (y ya lo dejo, de verdad ):

El inglés Shakespeare escribió teatro
El inglés, Shakespeare, escribió teatro

Desde mi punto de vista la correcta es la primera, porque lo realmente importante es Shakespeare, e "inglés" no es más que un modificador que se coloca delante, sería como decir "Shakespeare, inglés, escribió teatro" (esto sí entre comas). La segunda sólo se usaría si, por ejemplo, estuviéramos estudiando "un escritor inglés y uno español", ahí ya sí "el inglés" se refiere a uno concreto y "Shakespeare" es una aclaración. Da lo mismo que Shakespeare sea conocido o no, podría sustituirlo por "John Smith" y sería igual.

Pero bueno, admito que es cuestión de interpretación. Lo que está claro es que o se ponen las dos comas o no se pone ninguna, ¿no?


----------



## wamcon

Estoy de acuerdo. O se ponen las dos comas o ninguna.
A ver Alexacohen. No me saques las frases fuera de contexto, ni le busques tres pies al gato.
Cuando hablamos de prescindible nos referimos dentro del contexto de la frase, y no si es prescindible para el equipo o para tí.
Y cuando hablamos de explicativas no significa que te explique quien es Guti, sino que te añade una afirmación superflua en el contexto de la frase por que sabes de quien se está hablando, aunque no tengas ni idea de quien es.
Y si te he interpretado mal y te refieres a que es prescindible en el contexto de la frase, primero: mis dispculpas y segundo: si repentinamente ves un titular en un periódico que pone:
"*El jugador de la selección española ficha por un equipo ruso*"
¿De veras te parece *prescindible *el nombre de ese jugador de la selección española? ¿De veras sabes a quién me refiero? 
Si es así te felicito y te reto a que pongas su nombre en una aposición explicativa (es decir entre comas) en el titular que he expuesto. 
No obstante aunque logres el reto ¿de veras piensas que la mayoría de los foreros que lean esto saben a quién me refiero?
Yo sinceramente creo que no, creo que la frase necesita que se *especifique* a quien me refiero entre todos los jugadores de la selección y por ello su nombre no irá entre comas.

Ojo que no he puesto "*Un* jugador de la selección española..." En este caso si ponemos el nombre sí sería una explicativa (entre comas), pues sí sería prescindible, ya que lo importante es que es *uno* de los de la selección. Sin embargo si ponemos "*El* jugador de la selección española..." el artículo determinado "el" nos *exige* que se especifique el nombre (sin comas).
No es cuestión de ponerse o no de acuerdo, es que la regla es así: explicativas entre comas, especificativas sin comas.


----------



## Vampiro

Jellby said:
			
		

> Otro ejemplo (y ya lo dejo, de verdad ):


 
Yo también, ya lo dejo, lo prometo.



			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> Y también según mi particular punto de vista sería una frase explicativa, ya que si no me explican quién es Guti no tengo ni la menor idea de quién es.


 
Creo que ahí está la clave de la cuestión.
Si se trata de un articulo periodístico debería ser claro para todo el mundo, y 43 aportes de gente culta en este hilo demuestran que la frase no lo es.
No todos conocen a Guti, y no hay por qué pensar que todos conocen al Real Madrid, de hecho hay millones de personas que ni siquiera conocen el fútbol, porque no les interesa, o porque en sus países es apenas un deporte amateur.
Por lo tanto, y para los que gustan de los tecnicismos, la aposición es explicativa, y explica cuál de los jugadores de un club llamado Real Madrid es el que estará un tiempo fuera de las canchas.  En este caso Guti.
Sin comas, lo repito hasta las náuseas, la frase es ambigua y podría ser interpretada de diferentes maneras por alguien que no conozca al jugador ni al club en cuestión.
Saludos.
Hora de almorzar para mi.


----------



## Jellby

Vampiro said:


> Sin comas, lo repito hasta las náuseas, la frase es ambigua y podría ser interpretada de diferentes maneras por alguien que no conozca al jugador ni al club en cuestión.



¡Ay! Que no me puedo resistir 

Es que si nos ponemos así la frase con comas también es ambigua. Quien no conozca al Real Madrid ni el fútbol, pensará que el Real Madrid sólo tiene un jugador, que a la sazón se llama Guti


----------



## romarsan

Bueno, quien no conozca al Real Madrid, ni sepa de fútbol, quizá si, pero la mayoría de la gente sabe que hacen falta once, aunque la mayoría vayan "de bulto", por eso ponen el nombre...


----------



## Vampiro

> Bueno, quien no conozca al Real Madrid, ni sepa de fútbol, quizá si, pero la mayoría de la gente sabe que hacen falta once, aunque la mayoría vayan "de bulto"...



La pura y santa verdad, Romarsan.
Y aún así, si por el uso de las comas pensaras que juega sólo uno, la ambigüedad dejaría de existir, porque no habría ninguna posibilidad de que fuera otro el que va a estar fuera de las canchas.


----------



## Namarne

wamcon said:


> Aquí lo fundamental es saber si Guti es una aposición especificativa o explicativa.
> Si es especificativa no ha de ir con comas.
> Si es explicativa sí ha de ir entre comas.


Tampoco es tan complicado.


----------



## Xtyan

Yo sigo a favor de que vaya sin comas, pero por qué no decidir con base en los criterios de la casa en cuanto al uso de comas restringidas o desplegadas.
Creo que las comas desplegadas son más útiles para el lector que comienza, así como para el lector profesional, que las disfruta, como éstas. Mi maestro me sugiere usar este criterio en textos destinados a estos sectores.
Pero para una lectura pragmática, como es el caso de las publicaciones periódicas, más aún las deportivas, podrían ahorrarse muchas comas, porque muchas oraciones o frases incidentales, que a final de cuentas estén funcionando como muletillas, podrán ser publicadas sin ninguna coma.

Por ejemplo: 
Fue sin embargo la mejor opción.
Fue, sin embargo, la mejor opción.


----------



## wamcon

Ahí está la clave Vampiro:


> Por lo tanto, y para los que gustan de los tecnicismos, la aposición es explicativa, y *explica cuál* de los jugadores de un club llamado Real Madrid es el que estará un tiempo fuera de las canchas. En este caso Guti.


En este extracto que saqué de tu correo 44, la elección del verbo explicar viene bien para tu argumento pero resulta que está mal elegido para el tema que nos ocupa.
La aposición no explica sino especifica, si ya sé, me dirás que es cuestión de opiniones, pero dejame aclarar a lo que me refiero
Cuando una aposición tiene que determinar entre varios cual es, por convenio se denomina aposición especificativa (sin comas)
Cuando la aposición da una información superflua, por convenio se denomina una aposición explicativa (entre comas)
Aquí explicativa NO significa que te esté explicando de manera que después de la misma explicación te quede claro quien es Guti. Es un nombre que se eligió y visto el foro parece que no demasiado acertadamente para denominar este tipo de aposiciones o frases subordinadas adjetivas.
Y aunque, en el caso de la frase, para tí Guti está explicando quien es el que estará de baja, ¿no es más cierto que *está especificando* quien de los jugadores de un club llamado Real Madrid es el que estará un tiempo fuera de las canchas?


----------



## alexacohen

Vaya historia que se ha montado por una simple coma... no quiero ni pensar en la que se podría montar si fuese un punto y coma. 

La Enciclopedia Británica en un hilo. 

Conclusión: lo que para unos es aposición explicativa, para otros es especificativa. 

Así que como comentario a cómo va, me como las comas y me voy a comer.


----------



## wamcon

Pues sí. Es verdad.
Todo depende si la información que se da en la aposición es superflua o necesaria, como ya puse en mi correo 40 y 50.
Y no insisto más.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
En mi más humilde opinión creo que se está dando demasiadas vueltas a algo que creo que debería ser bastante claro o ¿alguien escribiría "La forera, lamartus, está escribiendo" en lugar de "La forera lamartus está escribiendo"? Creo que convenimos todos en que las comas sobran a no ser que se trate de un vocativo y me estén explicando algo a mí. Pues justo lo mismo pasa con el jugador del Real Madrid Guti. A lo mejor el problema reside en lo larga que es la frase (¿se comprendería mejor si dijéramos "el jugador Guti"?) pero encontramos muchos ejemplos: aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí.  Aquí un ejemplo con Guti en una explicativa en el primer párrafo y una especificativa en el título.
Y aquí un ejemplo que ya se ha comentado en el hilo y es la reconstrucción de la frase.
Aquí el único caso de especificativa que encontré entre comas.

Pero no me quedo con el Real Madrid, también hay otros ejemplos aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí.

Vale, me pasé con los enlaces pero no creo que estemos debatiendo opiniones sino gramática del español que dice que las aposiciones, oraciones o como quieran llamarlas, especificativas no llevan comas.

Saludos y espero haber ayudado algo a aclarar el tema. 

P.D: En honor a Nam


----------

